# How much $ does a logger make?



## diggdug

I was wondering how much do these guys make a year when they only work part of the year? Do they collect unemployment in the winter months or get another job? Do they get much OT or is it just 40 hours a week? What is the highest paid job on the crew? Lowest? Just curious.


----------



## oregoncutter

*It varies*

Depends on what You are doing and who You work for, You might be eating beans, living in a trailer, riding a bike to the crummy stop, or living in a good house driving a new big pickup, barbecuing steak everynight, and then there is the pay between the two. You had allways best have a backup plan, the market may change, the enviros might prevail, fire season may shut you down, or you might get pissed and tell em where to stick it.
I hope this answers You're question.


----------



## Humptulips

First of all what makes you think these guys don't work in the winter? Logging is a year around job. Might be some time off between jobs and logging does seem to be getting more hit and miss but until the economy went to pot could be pretty steady work depending on who you're working for.
As to wages a lot of variation and the rates seem to be stuck at what we were making 20 years ago but a good hooktender would normally command the top pay on a side with the loader getting about the same but maybe more hours. Last job I had hooking was $22/hr and I'd say that would be mid range. Slinger and yarder engineer would be next probably $17 or $18 with a good chaser close to that and chokerman last at say $14 or $15. Ball park figures you understand. Cutters get like $300/day upper end but they have to provide their own tools and insurance. Less if the company provides insurance but all bring their own tools. Pay seems to me less in OR then WA but not sure if that holds true universally or just my experience.

The thing about these shows I can never figure what job these guys are supposed to be doing. Seems like they jump around doing different jobs with no ryme or reason. I think that's all part of the script. I mean what the heck is a green guy doing climbing and rigging a tail tree or jumping from the landing to the brush. Just not the way it's done. You start out you're a chokerdog and you don't move up till you learn something. I'm afraid reality TV is not very realistic.


----------



## oregoncutter

*Good answer*

humptulips is right in the ballpark I usually make between $250-$350 a day, here lately around $200 not including, my own equipment, sawgas, and gas in my truck, insurance, and buying my families own health insurance. Sure wish the market would pickup sooon.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

$200, that really blows.


----------



## bigskyguy5

Humptulips said:


> First of all what makes you think these guys don't work in the winter? Logging is a year around job. Might be some time off between jobs and logging does seem to be getting more hit and miss but until the economy went to pot could be pretty steady work depending on who you're working for.
> As to wages a lot of variation and the rates seem to be stuck at what we were making 20 years ago but a good hooktender would normally command the top pay on a side with the loader getting about the same but maybe more hours. Last job I had hooking was $22/hr and I'd say that would be mid range. Slinger and yarder engineer would be next probably $17 or $18 with a good chaser close to that and chokerman last at say $14 or $15. Ball park figures you understand. Cutters get like $300/day upper end but they have to provide their own tools and insurance. Less if the company provides insurance but all bring their own tools. Pay seems to me less in OR then WA but not sure if that holds true universally or just my experience.
> 
> The thing about these shows I can never figure what job these guys are supposed to be doing. Seems like they jump around doing different jobs with no ryme or reason. I think that's all part of the script. I mean what the heck is a green guy doing climbing and rigging a tail tree or jumping from the landing to the brush. Just not the way it's done. You start out you're a chokerdog and you don't move up till you learn something. I'm afraid reality TV is not very realistic.



Right on the money! You gave a excellent answer to his question!

God bless everyone!
Ed & Rhonda
Angelfire Timber & Firewood LLC:greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## bob-o52

How much do you average, a day, week or month just in fuel and oil working a 8 hr. day, fuel at $4.00 a gallon? When you say insurance is that liability as a sub contractor, do you pay your own workmen's comp? Thanks


----------



## bigskyguy5

*my biggest expense*



bob-o52 said:


> How much do you average, a day, week or month just in fuel and oil working a 8 hr. day, fuel at $4.00 a gallon? When you say insurance is that liability as a sub contractor, do you pay your own workmen's comp? Thanks



Well i can not speak for anyone else, but out of all my employees, equipment, fuel, etc my biggest expense is the attachment you see, and if you click it and open it, you will see why i have to work hard, work smart, and make a good living! But I thank god for this biggest 5 ft 10 40 D cup epense!


----------



## bob-o52

I've invested alot of my income in that same thing over the years as well, Money well spent!


----------



## bigskyguy5

bob-o52 said:


> I've invested alot of my income in that same thing over the years as well, Money well spent!




Yea, I happen to agree with you. She is not only my wife, but my business partner, and number 1 friend. Out of all the people I know, I trust her more than anyone. I have wondered many times what she sees in me! Her being so gorgeous and tall and built! like the infamous brick sh-- house! with curves like a winding road! A real California gal born and riased in the Bay Area, married to a ex owner of a large high ball logging company and now we own i guess what alot of people would say is a large high ball firewood processing company.

God bless

Ed & Rhonda

Angelfire Farm & Firewood LLC:agree2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BuddhaKat

bigskyguy5 said:


> Yea, I happen to agree with you. She is not only my wife, but my business partner, and number 1 friend. Out of all the people I know, I trust her more than anyone. I have wondered many times what she sees in me! Her being so gorgeous and tall and built! like the infamous brick sh-- house! with curves like a winding road! A real California gal born and riased in the Bay Area, married to a ex owner of a large high ball logging company and now we own i guess what alot of people would say is a large high ball firewood processing company.
> 
> God bless
> 
> Ed & Rhonda
> 
> Angelfire Farm & Firewood LLC:agree2::biggrinbounce2:


I'm not sure we can take your word for how purty she is. You better post a pic.


----------



## bigskyguy5

BuddhaKat said:


> I'm not sure we can take your word for how purty she is. You better post a pic.



I did attach a photo. Scroll up to my previous post and you will see the attachment. Click it and you will see.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BuddhaKat

bigskyguy5 said:


> I did attach a photo. Scroll up to my previous post and you will see the attachment. Click it and you will see.
> 
> :greenchainsaw:


You're right. Lucky guy!


----------



## bigskyguy5

*Weeding them out*



BuddhaKat said:


> You're right. Lucky guy!



We are glad to see that the people of Ca stood up and said no more! No more money to a state that can not live within its means. We do not beleive in any, bailouts for any company. Like us, if we do not make it in business, then we go out of business and it is not the responsibility of other citizens to bail out our irresponsible Asses! 

God bless

Ed & Rhonda:greenchainsaw::agree2::agree2:


----------



## oregoncutter

*operating costs*



bob-o52 said:


> How much do you average, a day, week or month just in fuel and oil working a 8 hr. day, fuel at $4.00 a gallon? When you say insurance is that liability as a sub contractor, do you pay your own workmen's comp? Thanks


My wife does the books, as far as fuel it depends on what saw I am using and what I am cutting I would say I average about 3 gallons in a 6 hour day, I buy my mix oil by the case but about $2 a day their, my drive to work varies from riding with a partner & splitting fuel or on my own, but $5-$40 a day depending upon the truck I drive, and distance, my liability insurance, workmens comp, and all the rest of the required horse$hit at about $5,000 a year. I can cut costs sometimes by working for a subcontractor under their insurance, and letting them foot the required legal stuff, then I am just into it fuel, and such, or be hired on with a companie's cutting crew for a month or a few at a time. Some other costs are caulk boots, and clothes, family medical insurance, saw upkeep, and eating like a horse. I know the numbers are rough but hopefuly that helps answer the question. Right now best bet would be to be working for a private timber companie's cutting crew, last few jobs I bid so low I would barely clear a profit, and at that I was underbid by someone else.:censored:,,


----------



## Greystoke

oregoncutter said:


> My wife does the books, as far as fuel it depends on what saw I am using and what I am cutting I would say I average about 3 gallons in a 6 hour day, I buy my mix oil by the case but about $2 a day their, my drive to work varies from riding with a partner & splitting fuel or on my own, but $5-$40 a day depending upon the truck I drive, and distance, my liability insurance, workmens comp, and all the rest of the required horse$hit at about $5,000 a year. I can cut costs sometimes by working for a subcontractor under their insurance, and letting them foot the required legal stuff, then I am just into it fuel, and such, or be hired on with a companie's cutting crew for a month or a few at a time. Some other costs are caulk boots, and clothes, family medical insurance, saw upkeep, and eating like a horse. I know the numbers are rough but hopefuly that helps answer the question. Right now best bet would be to be working for a private timber companie's cutting crew, last few jobs I bid so low I would barely clear a profit, and at that I was underbid by someone else.:censored:,,


:agree2:You are bang on! It is a rough lifestyle to choose, but once you get the sawdust in your veins, it is hard to get out. Sometimes I miss it so bad, even though I remember how rough it was to me, there is nothing better than getting to the pickup after busting a$$ all day and feeling like you really accomplished something! I say: Good luck to anybody who is still in it, and to those who aspire to be!


----------



## hammerlogging

Humptulips said:


> As to wages a lot of variation and the rates seem to be stuck at what we were making 20 years ago but a good hooktender would normally command the top pay on a side with the loader getting about the same but maybe more hours. Last job I had hooking was $22/hr and I'd say that would be mid range. Slinger and yarder engineer would be next probably $17 or $18 with a good chaser close to that and chokerman last at say $14 or $15. Ball park figures you understand. Cutters get like $300/day upper end but they have to provide their own tools and insurance. Less if the company provides insurance but all bring their own tools. Pay seems to me less in OR then WA but not sure if that holds true universally or just my experience.



Pretty spot on for my crew, even here in the SE, but it pays more than most in the region.

Make that "my" crew.


----------



## slowp

tarzanstree said:


> :agree2:You are bang on! It is a rough lifestyle to choose, but once you get the sawdust in your veins, it is hard to get out. Sometimes I miss it so bad, even though I remember how rough it was to me, *there is nothing better than getting to the pickup after busting a$$ all day *and feeling like you really accomplished something! I say: Good luck to anybody who is still in it, and to those who aspire to be!



As we age, getting out of the pickup after arriving home can be hard. I'm not a logger, just work in the woods and annoy the loggers. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Greystoke

slowp said:


> As we age, getting out of the pickup after arriving home can be hard. I'm not a logger, just work in the woods and annoy the loggers. :greenchainsaw:


Yes, somedays I can't beleive that I am 32 when I feel 92. Have hit hit my share of bumps on the timber falling road. Some days I wondered what I did to :censored:the logging gods off:blob5: And, as far as the loggers being annoyed with you...it's nothing personal, foresters are just the ones that are there for the loggers to take out their frustrations...What they are really annoyed about is their honorable trade disappearing because of the rants of some ignorant politicians and tree huggers.

Cody


----------



## Huskyman4k

tarzanstree said:


> Yes, somedays I can't beleive that I am 32 when I feel 92. Have hit hit my share of bumps on the timber falling road. .
> 
> Cody



32, your at your prime, wait until ou get to 40 and it's down hill from there on. It is a young mans game but we ALL love it.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

slowp said:


> As we age, getting out of the pickup after arriving home can be hard. I'm not a logger, just work in the woods and annoy the loggers. :greenchainsaw:



Foresters aren't bad, it's the landowners that annoy me.


----------



## Oldtimer

Might as well add a few other bits....


Working by the hour is just that, and the better you are, the more you might make.

Now, that said, if a guy has a skidder, and buys his own stumpage....and buys it "right"...it's easy enough to make $500 a day gross, more if the wood is big and easy to get at.

Then we come to guys that own multiple mechanized logging crews...
These guys have 8 - 10 MILLION dollars in iron alone. I know an outfit that has 7 crews running 6 days a week...they move well over 300 TT loads of wood a week.

"How much a logger makes" is a relative term.


----------



## joesawer

oregoncutter said:


> My wife does the books, as far as fuel it depends on what saw I am using and what I am cutting I would say I average about 3 gallons in a 6 hour day, I buy my mix oil by the case but about $2 a day their, my drive to work varies from riding with a partner & splitting fuel or on my own, but $5-$40 a day depending upon the truck I drive, and distance, my liability insurance, workmens comp, and all the rest of the required horse$hit at about $5,000 a year. I can cut costs sometimes by working for a subcontractor under their insurance, and letting them foot the required legal stuff, then I am just into it fuel, and such, or be hired on with a companie's cutting crew for a month or a few at a time. Some other costs are caulk boots, and clothes, family medical insurance, saw upkeep, and eating like a horse. I know the numbers are rough but hopefuly that helps answer the question. Right now best bet would be to be working for a private timber companie's cutting crew, last few jobs I bid so low I would barely clear a profit, and at that I was underbid by someone else.:censored:,,





You got it right.
I gave up on cutting trees for free a few years ago. No matter how much I like cutting them.
I like fishing a lot and it is a lot cheaper than falling timber below cost.
I have fished more this last year than I have since I was a kid!


----------



## Gologit

joesawer said:


> You got it right.
> I gave up on cutting trees for free a few years ago. No matter how much I like cutting them.
> I like fishing a lot and it is a lot cheaper than falling timber below cost.
> I have fished more this last year than I have since I was a kid!



Yup. Day wages dropped when the market slowed everything down...at least in my part of the country. There's still a few outfits around that pay decent but they have their pick of good experienced men.

If you figure it in real dollars we're logging for about the same money that we made ten years ago. Boots and snoose cost more, though.


----------



## RVALUE

bob-o52 said:


> How much do you average, a day, week or month just in fuel and oil working a 8 hr. day, fuel at $4.00 a gallon? When you say insurance is that liability as a sub contractor, do you pay your own workmen's comp? Thanks



In my opinion:

If you underfigure your costs, with much volume, you will come up either short, or shorter than you expect.

I figure $ 10 per gallon on* saw *fuel. It doesn't go get itself, oil, spills, treatments, etc. etc. etc. May only cost 7 or 8 but thats in my favor instead of breaking my budget.

(When I checked it in better days, I used to average about $ 1000 per 5 gallons gas in bucket truck, which was reasonable.) Now???????????/


----------



## RVALUE

Gologit said:


> Yup. Day wages dropped when the market slowed everything down...at least in my part of the country. There's still a few outfits around that pay decent but they have their pick of good experienced men.
> 
> If you figure it in real dollars we're logging for about the same money that we made ten years ago. Boots and snoose cost more, though.



And Pick-ups?


----------



## RVALUE

oldtimer said:


> might as well add a few other bits....
> 
> 
> Working by the hour is just that, and the better you are, the more you might make.
> 
> Now, that said, if a guy has a skidder, and buys his own stumpage....and buys it "right"...it's easy enough to make $500 a day gross, more if the wood is big and easy to get at.
> 
> Then we come to guys that own multiple mechanized logging crews...
> These guys have 8 - 10 million dollars in iron alone. I know an outfit that has 7 crews running 6 days a week...they move well over 300 tt loads of wood a week.
> 
> "how much a logger makes" is a relative term.



+1


----------



## 2dogs

This past Saturday I re-upped the annual safety class for fallers for Calfire and USFS. The pay rate is about $83.00/hour (for a big saw). The day rate is a little over $600.00. This is pretty good pay but when you factor in insurance/ workers' comp, saw, fuel, truck and wear and tear you earn every dollar. Of course there is no way to determine the cost of the danger involved.


----------



## Jacob J.

Not only that but in a slow season a guy will only get a handful of days in at around $600. A lot of the cutters that do fires only in the summer spend a lot of time fishing and waiting for the phone to ring.


----------



## 2dogs

Jacob J. said:


> Not only that but in a slow season a guy will only get a handful of days in at around $600. A lot of the cutters that do fires only in the summer spend a lot of time fishing and waiting for the phone to ring.



Yes I should have mentioned that. Most of the local fallers who work for CAL FIRE own a tree service or work for the local lumber company in the woods. None of the fallers depend on CAL FIRE.

Except for the one big mill here almost every tree is cut down my a Mexican, legal or illegal. There are very few gringos running a saw. Nearly every tree service worker speaks only Spanish.


----------



## 056 kid

MMFaller39 said:


> $200, that really blows.



Really, how much do you make???

I started at 100 a day, no one around my parts is makin more than 160 a day unles they are part of somthing special.....


----------



## RVALUE

I'm curious:

What insurance does a faller carry, when he is part of a 'crew'?


----------



## 056 kid

Completely off topic, but I have never even seen "rvalue" & he is maxed out on rep, been here for way under a year. & all the really knowledgeable guys barley have a full line of yellow suns. how in the #### does that happen?

O I C now, below it says,"this is a rep-able post"



:monkey::monkey:


----------



## 2dogs

056 kid said:


> Completely off topic, but I have never even seen "rvalue" & he is maxed out on rep, been here for way under a year. & all the really knowledgeable guys barley have a full line of yellow suns. how in the #### does that happen?
> 
> O I C now, below it says,"this is a rep-able post"
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey::monkey:



In the Off Topic forum 1 post will get ypu a ton of rep. Kinda silly.


----------



## bitzer

056 kid said:


> Completely off topic, but I have never even seen "rvalue" & he is maxed out on rep, been here for way under a year. & all the really knowledgeable guys barley have a full line of yellow suns. how in the #### does that happen?
> 
> O I C now, below it says,"this is a rep-able post"
> 
> 
> 
> :monkey::monkey:



Yeah, isn't it amazing how that happens. I have gotten more rep from just BS then from worthwhile posts and info I've shared. Rep really means nothing.


----------



## 056 kid

I was virtually repless less than a year ago, ever since I posted how I wasent even aware of "rep" it has been building up.. i didnt all of the sudden learn a chit ton of stuff, I think its kind of a clique thing really, the same folks can be found at the same thread spewing somtimes 100% mumbo jumbo nonsence all on account of getting more yellow suns & john deer squares. .

I dont like how you cannot continuously rep people who deserve it. ive been trying to add to smart peoples reputations for the same amount of time but I cant.

O well, I aint complanin.


----------



## redprospector

bitzercreek1 said:


> Yeah, isn't it amazing how that happens. I have gotten more rep from just BS then from worthwhile posts and info I've shared. Rep really means nothing.



Hahaha. You nailed it!
I've gotten a lot more rep for being sarcastic than for being smart. You can tell by looking to the left that I am one sarcastic S. O. B. 

Andy


----------



## Humptulips

Hey, I didn't even know what those suns were until now so I wasn't offended of my lack there of or envious of those with a lot of suns.
Now what are the things below the suns?


----------



## 385XP

056 kid said:


> Really, how much do you make???
> 
> I started at 100 a day, no one around my parts is makin more than 160 a day unles they are part of somthing special.....


Are you talking cutting trees with your own equipment I wouldnt get out of bed for that little bit. wow


----------



## 056 kid

no, all i used to bring was me & enough food for about 4 people(my breakfast & lunch)

I did start running my own saw as of late. I know of guys that work for 75 a day. We is back woods po boys round here main, I still made more than double all my burger flippin, frame makin, key tappin, grass mowin, grocery baggin . . . friends!


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> no, all i used to bring was me & enough food for about 4 people(my breakfast & lunch)
> 
> I did start running my own saw as of late. I know of guys that work for 75 a day. We is back woods po boys round here main, I still made more than double all my burger flippin, frame makin, key tappin, grass mowin, grocery baggin . . . friends!



Is that for a regular day or a faller's day? No offense meant but I thought our day wage was low...that's terrible.


----------



## slowp

There is quite a difference in wages around the country. When in exile, I was shocked at what the fallers in AZ got. It wasn't much. 

One of the good fallers here was driving 8 hours (total) to go work 6 hours. 
He bought a little death car to save on gas money. Looks like he isn't working right now. 

And yes, Oregon loggers do not get paid as much. I heard the whining constantly from a gyppo owner who was logging here. "I have to pay more for guys that are worth less," (intersperse with profanity.). But he could also deduct things on his Oregon income tax. Washington has no income tax. So, he'd put up his crew in Oregon in a motel room, provide lunches, etc. Up here, they were on their own.


----------



## bitzer

056 kid said:


> I dont like how you cannot continuously rep people who deserve it. ive been trying to add to smart peoples reputations for the same amount of time but I cant.
> 
> .



I agree. You should be able to rep guys more often who deserve it. It does mean something when You are giving it to a guy for some damn good stuff, but seems more often than not pointless.


----------



## 385XP

056 kid said:


> no, all i used to bring was me & enough food for about 4 people(my breakfast & lunch)
> 
> I did start running my own saw as of late. I know of guys that work for 75 a day. We is back woods po boys round here main, I still made more than double all my burger flippin, frame makin, key tappin, grass mowin, grocery baggin . . . friends!


Do you atleast get some vaseline with that.How much wood do you cut a day.


----------



## 2dogs

bitzercreek1 said:


> I agree. You should be able to rep guys more often who deserve it. It does mean something when You are giving it to a guy for some damn good stuff, but seems more often than not pointless.



I'd like to see the post count and rep eliminated or at least reset each year.


----------



## bitzer

2dogs said:


> I'd like to see the post count and rep eliminated or at least reset each year.



That would make sense. I tried to rep you on those awsome redwood pics you were buckin with the 090, but I've got to spread it out more it says. There are many times I get that message. The thing is, some people think that the more rep you have the more you know what you are talking about. Obviously, not always the case.


----------



## redprospector

056 kid said:


> Really, how much do you make???
> 
> I started at 100 a day, no one around my parts is makin more than 160 a day unles they are part of somthing special.....



Out of curiosity I did a little digging and found where in 1988 I was making $13.56 a thousand. To make $100 back then it only took 7375 bd ft. If we were in decent timber we could make a little money, $160 to $200 a day, but the company covered our insurance. I've seen times when the mill would buy a sale where you couldn't make anything, but they were having a hard time finding logs to bunk on the trailers too. Those sales should have been thinning projects instead of timber sales.
While I was digging I found a scale ticket where I cut 150 trees on hootowl (about 4 hours), and made a whopping $40.68 
Now it's 22 years later, and the rates haven't changed much. Most of the changes have been a decline.
So...................What does a logger make? I guess it depends on where you are, what kind of timber you're in, and who you're working for.

Andy


----------



## 2dogs

bitzercreek1 said:


> That would make sense. I tried to rep you on those awsome redwood pics you were buckin with the 090, but I've got to spread it out more it says. There are many times I get that message. The thing is, some people think that the more rep you have the more you know what you are talking about. Obviously, not always the case.



Thanks bc but no need to rep me. I give out some rep but collecting it is not important to me at all. I just concentrate on not posting anything too stupid.


----------



## dieselcutter

It all depends. I started as a cutter right out of highschool. Summer of 08 right before the economy started going I was the top cutter and a base pay of 175 a day + 25 bonus if we got 5 loads a day which was working hard but a pretty regular thing. Thats with employer providing saw, gas, ins etc. and consistant work rain or shine all year. Which was GREAT for here.

One year later I was at 160 a day and no bonus (well it was now set a 6 loads a day which happened once in a blue moon.) 

This is when I went full time with my tree service company. I like it but I miss the log woods (except when it's 104* and 90% humidity), it just isn't the same. 

A couple weeks ago he just laid off all but I think maybe one guy.


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Is that for a regular day or a faller's day? No offense meant but I thought our day wage was low...that's terrible.



Well, my job title is timber faller, but I usually am on a skidder for a period of the day, mostly pulling cable & hooking drags. I have run the skidder all day.

When we where cutting for a yarder, A little mexican & I cut everything, did the rigging, & hooked everything. I was getting 125 a day legally, Quan was getting 500 cash a week. Who made more?:angry2: 



385XP said:


> Do you atleast get some vaseline with that.How much wood do you cut a day.



normally, 4 loads @ 83,000, 3 if its small pulp wood, 5+ if the timber is good.

i have put 4 loads of poplar on the ground in less than half a day & got a full days pay. I have also been at work for 14 hrs & got less than a full day cause we werent making any money, just fixing chit & fetching parts. .

i would really like to get some high dollar work someday,(after school) but I feel like im gona get past my prime to jump in with the best of them if i keep screwing around in school. . .


----------



## 385XP

056 kid said:


> Well, my job title is timber faller, but I usually am on a skidder for a period of the day, mostly pulling cable & hooking drags. I have run the skidder all day.
> 
> When we where cutting for a yarder, A little mexican & I cut everything, did the rigging, & hooked everything. I was getting 125 a day legally, Quan was getting 500 cash a week. Who made more?:angry2:
> 
> 
> 
> normally, 4 loads @ 83,000, 3 if its small pulp wood, 5+ if the timber is good.
> 
> i have put 4 loads of poplar on the ground in less than half a day & got a full days pay. I have also been at work for 14 hrs & got less than a full day cause we werent making any money, just fixing chit & fetching parts. .
> 
> i would really like to get some high dollar work someday,(after school) but I feel like im gona get past my prime to jump in with the best of them if i keep screwing around in school. . .


I hope things get better for you someday. What are you going to school for?


----------



## 056 kid

forestry. . . . . . .

I ask myself,"what is the point" fairly often. .


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> forestry. . . . . . .
> 
> I ask myself,"what is the point" fairly often. .



The point is getting an education so you don't spend the rest of your life working for starvation wages. Next time you're out there in the woods bustin' it just think..."here's every day of the rest of my life"...and then get your butt back to school. End of lecture.


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> The point is getting an education so you don't spend the rest of your life working for starvation wages. Next time you're out there in the woods bustin' it just think..."here's every day of the rest of my life"...and then get your butt back to school. End of lecture.




You are deffinently right about that, I used to think about that alot on those 100 humidity o wind 100 degree days cutting post size wood trying to get 3 loads choking from the shin deep dust.
then there are clear crisp mountain mornings & big fat logs that make you feel drunk with happieness. 

I can pretty much agaruntee that i once I get my degree, its back behind the saw for me. I wanna travel all over the country side, falling the big stuff, using & improving the skills that i am so proud of & am so happy to have. I fell like I am some kind of reincarnated OG redwood faller or somthing.


----------



## 2dogs

Gologit said:


> The point is getting an education so you don't spend the rest of your life working for starvation wages. Next time you're out there in the woods bustin' it just think..."here's every day of the rest of my life"...and then get your butt back to school. End of lecture.



Yep. Listen to this great grand-pa he knows of what he speaks.


----------



## slowp

056 kid said:


> You are deffinently right about that, I used to think about that alot on those 100 humidity o wind 100 degree days cutting post size wood trying to get 3 loads choking from the shin deep dust.
> then there are clear crisp mountain mornings & big fat logs that make you feel drunk with happieness.
> 
> I can pretty much agaruntee that i once I get my degree, its back behind the saw for me. I wanna travel all over the country side, falling the big stuff, using & improving the skills that i am so proud of & am so happy to have. I fell like I am some kind of reincarnated OG redwood faller or somthing.



I wish you would not. At least where I work, a forester that knows a bit about real world logging is a rare find. The real world is not the book world, but the other folks in high places will not take you seriously unless you have the book world (degree) experience. 

We're all retiring soon. The jobs are going to be there, just stay out of trouble and get that piece of paper. I think a degree in diplomacy, if there is such a thing would be handy too. One has to keep the "specialists" happy. 
Or psychology.


----------



## Burvol

I'm really hoping to make some serious money this season (That means I don't starve and have a few grand for winter LOL). I cut for a good company last year that is fair and pays good, on time! How about that? I need atleast 50-55 hr to get fair price for my skills. I pimp myself as a high end export Doug Fir specialist. Log quality and knowing the sorts is my big claim to fame as a faller. I am good on the stump and all that, but LOG QUALITY is numero uno with me. I hate, hate, hate, seeing crappy logs. Many many fallers need to pay more attention to the art of bucking and manufacturing logs IMHO.


----------



## 385XP

Burvol said:


> I'm really hoping to make some serious money this season (That means I don't starve and have a few grand for winter LOL). I cut for a good company last year that is fair and pays good, on time! How about that? I need atleast 50-55 hr to get fair price for my skills. I pimp myself as a high end export Doug Fir specialist. Log quality and knowing the sorts is my big claim to fame as a faller. I am good on the stump and all that, but LOG QUALITY is numero uno with me. I hate, hate, hate, seeing crappy logs. Many many fallers need to pay more attention to the art of bucking and manufacturing logs IMHO.


I hear ya on the log quality thing there are a lot of hack timber cutters out there. Im fealing the economy hitting me but im still getting by.The millls around here arnt buying pallet logs anymore so that cuts down on my production too.Atleast they still want the good logs though.I hope the good times come back soon for everybody.


----------



## Oldtimer

slowp said:


> I wish you would not. At least where I work, a forester that knows a bit about real world logging is a rare find. The real world is not the book world, but the other folks in high places will not take you seriously unless you have the book world (degree) experience.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> How right you are!!
> 
> I worked for a forester several years ago, real nice guy, very fair...but what he knew about _logging_ you could fit in a gum wrapper.
> I asked him if he'd EVER done any logging after I saw the "roads" he laid out and how he marked wood...He answered "I set hooks one summer in Oregon.."
> I couldn't help it....I laughed right at him...
> Burns me that I have to be subordinate to someone who walks around putting blue paint on rotten wood all day...but that's the world we live in..


----------



## bitzer

slowp said:


> I think a degree in diplomacy, if there is such a thing would be handy too. One has to keep the "specialists" happy.
> Or psychology.



I think you are looking for anthropology. Understanding everyone's point of view.


----------



## RandyMac

2dogs said:


> Yep. Listen to this great grand-pa he knows of what he speaks.



 Great Grand-Pa!!!!

Actually, Bob, whether he likes it are not, is our "old guy" we should honor him as such. Bob may not always be right, but he is rarely wrong. There is a severe lack of old guys, we had better listen to this one.


----------



## slowp

Oldtimer;2011583
How right you are!!
I worked for a forester several years ago said:


> logging[/i] you could fit in a gum wrapper.
> I asked him if he'd EVER done any logging after I saw the "roads" he laid out and how he marked wood...He answered "I set hooks one summer in Oregon.."
> I couldn't help it....I laughed right at him...
> Burns me that I have to be subordinate to someone who walks around putting blue paint on rotten wood all day...but that's the world we live in..



I laid out a PNW style road in Wisconsin. It was nice, had a gentle grade, and I flagged it in just like it was here. When it rained, the water would go right off the side of the road. . The Cheesehead loggers were not impressed. They wanted to deck logs on BOTH sides of the road and did not think runoff was a concern. I changed it to their way. It was shocking enough that I wore an "out west hardhat", got lost on the flat ground if I didn't pay attention to the sun, and called their steep ground flat. Different strokes.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Great Grand-Pa!!!!
> 
> Actually, Bob, whether he likes it are not, is our "old guy" we should honor him as such. Bob may not always be right, but he is rarely wrong. There is a severe lack of old guys, we had better listen to this one.



Hey Randy...maybe when we die they'll have us stuffed and we can be part of the logging history exhibit at the Samoa Cookhouse.

And I'm *not* a great grandfather! Well, not quite, anyways.


----------



## Burvol

Bob, Randy, Patty, Cody, Mr. Tramp, Oregon Cutter, and all the others in the logging forum, thank you. I would not be here anymore if not for you guys. Gary sent me a PM explaining his departure for a while. I don't blame him.


----------



## Greystoke

You bet man! Its a good group


----------



## Gologit

Burvol said:


> Bob, Randy, Patty, Cody, Mr. Tramp, Oregon Cutter, and all the others in the logging forum, thank you. I would not be here anymore if not for you guys. Gary sent me a PM explaining his departure for a while. I don't blame him.



I also got a PM from him and I don't blame him either. If it weren't for the people you mentioned, and a few more that we'll probably catch hell for forgetting to list, I'd be gone too.

Gary isn't really gone...he just got his time and tramped. He'll be back.


----------



## 056 kid

I for one wont miss him but that dosnt mean anything. . .


----------



## Oldtimer

slowp said:


> I laid out a PNW style road in Wisconsin. It was nice, had a gentle grade, and I flagged it in just like it was here. When it rained, the water would go right off the side of the road. . The Cheesehead loggers were not impressed. They wanted to deck logs on BOTH sides of the road and did not think runoff was a concern. I changed it to their way. It was shocking enough that I wore an "out west hardhat", got lost on the flat ground if I didn't pay attention to the sun, and called their steep ground flat. Different strokes.



I should re-phrase that post...

It burns me to be told by a landowner and the county extension forester that I'm not capable of logging a parcel of land the way the landowner wants;
That I need to have my hand held by a guy who never ran a chainsaw in his life..because he's "educated" and I'm a yard ape. 
It burns me because I can tell a crooked rotten tree from a good growing tree, and I had to move the skid roads to where they DIDN'T go through huge mud holes and up 45% slopes..

Don't get me wrong, I understand that a forester has knowledge that I do not.

But don't treat me like I'm too stupid to go take out only low grade wood.
It's insulting. Here in NH, as far as I know, one can become a licenced forester without ever having worked a day in the woods under real world logging conditions. It should be a prerequisite that a forester in training LOG under experienced loggers for a year before getting the licence.

So I guess it all comes down to this:
If I can't be trusted to go log a parcel and do it right...why should a forester with NO logging knowledge be trusted to go mark out a sale and do it right?

LMAO, one day he was on the landing with the landowner....and he said to me "Are you ever going to finish this job?" because I had been there a while..
I replied that I would finish the job as soon as he stopped RE-MARKING the areas that I finished...
The landowner laughed, and he turned red..


----------



## 056 kid

Oldtimer said:


> I should re-phrase that post...
> 
> It burns me to be told by a landowner and the county extension forester that I'm not capable of logging a parcel of land the way the landowner wants;
> That I need to have my hand held by a guy who never ran a chainsaw in his life..because he's "educated" and I'm a yard ape.
> It burns me because I can tell a crooked rotten tree from a good growing tree, and I had to move the skid roads to where they DIDN'T go through huge mud holes and up 45% slopes..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I understand that a forester has knowledge that I do not.
> 
> But don't treat me like I'm too stupid to go take out only low grade wood.
> It's insulting. Here in NH, as far as I know, one can become a licenced forester without ever having worked a day in the woods under real world logging conditions. It should be a prerequisite that a forester in training LOG under experienced loggers for a year before getting the licence.
> 
> So I guess it all comes down to this:
> If I can't be trusted to go log a parcel and do it right...why should a forester with NO logging knowledge be trusted to go mark out a sale and do it right?
> 
> LMAO, one day he was on the landing with the landowner....and he said to me "Are you ever going to finish this job?" because I had been there a while..
> I replied that I would finish the job as soon as he stopped RE-MARKING the areas that I finished...
> The landowner laughed, and he turned red..



Land owners are just worried about making as much money as they can. I allmot killed one when he came pawing up over a bank in which I was getting ready to land a tall chesnut oak over. He wanted to tell me where to stop cutting,(somthing that I knew allready from the 5 pervious land owner lectures)


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> I for one wont miss him but that dosnt mean anything. . .



He probably won't miss you much, either. Go sit in the crummy.


----------



## RandyMac

"Go sit in the crummy" Oh oh banishment. Hey Kid, go buck that YUM deck.

Hey Bob, they can make statues on a big stump, put it out front, we can be smoking Luckys and drinking warm beer.

Burvol!!!! Hang in there "lad"


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I don't care what anyone says Gary is a cool dude.


----------



## Burvol

RandyMac said:


> "Go sit in the crummy" Oh oh banishment. Hey Kid, go buck that YUM deck.
> 
> Hey Bob, they can make statues on a big stump, put it out front, we can be smoking Luckys and drinking warm beer.
> 
> Burvol!!!! Hang in there "lad"



I'm all ready to go back to work. I made a skookum saw box this week, I'll take pictures. My saws even ride on carpet now


----------



## joesawer

Burvol said:


> Bob, Randy, Patty, Cody, Mr. Tramp, Oregon Cutter, and all the others in the logging forum, thank you. I would not be here anymore if not for you guys. Gary sent me a PM explaining his departure for a while. I don't blame him.



+! on that!
If it was not for folks like you all I would not be involved in the timber industry at all.


----------



## Gologit

joesawer said:


> +! on that!
> If it was not for folks like you all I would not be involved in the timber industry at all.



LOL...Is that good or bad? Or a little of both?


----------



## Oldtimer

056 kid said:


> Land owners are just worried about making as much money as they can. I allmot killed one when he came pawing up over a bank in which I was getting ready to land a tall chesnut oak over. He wanted to tell me where to stop cutting,(somthing that I knew allready from the 5 pervious land owner lectures)



Agreed. They view loggers as the necessary evil, and foresters as saints. If they only knew the hard truth..that it's a 50/50 mix for both....
When I see a forester get 20% of the job for marking the boundry and putting paint on the small croocked trees...I have to wonder..
There again, I've seen foresters high grade a lot and the landowner was tickled..

Speaking of "involved" landowners....I had one lady bring me huge sammiches and drinks way out in the woods every day...she'd march right up to me as I was cutting 500-600 BF white pines...insane..


----------



## BuddhaKat

I think the simplest answer to the question of how much does a logger make is; Not enough. :smoking:


----------



## nhlogga

056 kid said:


> Really, how much do you make???
> 
> I started at 100 a day, no one around my parts is makin more than 160 a day unles they are part of somthing special.....





I subbed to a guy for close to 5 years @ $150 per day + bonuses. I supplied my own saws,gas,truck etc. He paid for all my insurance liability,health,etc. and supplied the heavy equipment and all that went with that. I felled,skidded,limbed,bucked,etc. I now work for another co. Taxes taken out. I show up with my lunch box and pretty much sit on a grapple skidder. I take home $600/week after taxes. Pretty darn good if I say so myself.


----------



## hoechucker

things aren't any better just south of you in cal. i don't know how the cutters are making it,things got so bad last year a couple cutters were trying to sub as chasers.it's lookin better this year but most guys are still workin from the couch


----------



## caricob

I have been working in the forest industry for 20 years in one capacity or another and I've yet to meet a logger who wasn't broke, about to go broke, or getting screwed by somebody. Most drive nice pickups though.


----------



## Gologit

caricob said:


> I have been working in the forest industry for 20 years in one capacity or another and I've yet to meet a logger who wasn't broke, about to go broke, or getting screwed by somebody. Most drive nice pickups though.



Well said. If a person gets into logging with the idea of making a lot of money he's in for a shock.

You can make a good living at it if you keep your eye on things but the average logger won't ever be a millionaire.

And the nice pickup? You need a dependable rig so you can get out to the woods and check up on all the other things that are costing you money.


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Well said. If a person gets into logging with the idea of making a lot of money he's in for a shock.
> 
> You can make a good living at it if you keep your eye on things but the average logger won't ever be a millionaire.
> 
> And the nice pickup? You need a dependable rig so you can get out to the woods and check up on all the other things that are costing you money.



Hahaha, You just gave me the ammo I was looking for. I'm trying to convince my growler that we need another truck. 

Andy


----------



## 056 kid

Gologit said:


> Well said. If a person gets into logging with the idea of making a lot of money he's in for a shock.
> 
> You can make a good living at it if you keep your eye on things but the average logger won't ever be a millionaire.
> 
> And the nice pickup? You need a dependable rig so you can get out to the woods and check up on all the other things that are costing you money.



I was fortunate to start my first falling job just days after my boss switched from a jankey old single cab f350 to a brand new crew cab 3500 chevy. I have herd stories about coming home grom the woods stuck in low, breaking down numerous times, 4 smelly dirty men squished in the cab, big holes in the floor to let in cold air & fumes.

I got luckey..


----------



## slowp

Gologit said:


> And the nice pickup? You need a dependable rig so you can get out to the woods and check up on all the other things that are costing you money.



You forgot the run into town for parts, parts and more parts.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> You forgot the run into town for parts, parts and more parts.



Yup...there's always that. I believe you could carry every nut and bolt and hydraulic hose and clamp and wire and filter and whatever you could think of all season long and never use it or need it. But leave that stuff, any of it, no matter how small or seemingly unimportant, home and see what happens. Big cloud of dust down the haul road, headed to town at a high rate of speed...that's what happens. Never seen it fail.


----------

